# Matilda loves her Jenx Corner Seat and Table



## Deb&Matilda

Oh my goodness my daughter loves this chair sooo much she crys when I attempt to take her out of it x

It is really good tho for sitting her in cause with all the body straps it does make her sit straight xx would defo recommend anyone to get one xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Glad she loves it!!:) I still have no OT.


----------



## JASMAK

That's great that she loves it so much! Yay!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Oh she is sooo funny I still her in it to watch WInnie The Pooh xx I swear she is 6 months going on 6 years xxx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Emma have you checked with your Physio about your OT as they usually work closely together now xx I was same with my physio but I have started seeing them now even tho they cant do much whilst she is in pot legs xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Cool, we should be getting one when Tegans a little older :D


----------



## massacubano

I am very "American" lol on some of my English here... not quite sure what type of chair this is... but sounds good if she likes it :)


----------

